# Ordered my Onix TDF



## Biketillbroke (Jun 29, 2006)

After months of looking, I decided on a 2007 Onix with Ultegra components. 54 cm frame. I am very excited and look forward to getting on the road.


----------



## patsdiner (Nov 15, 2005)

Congrats! Got one about 6 weeks ago and am loving it.


----------



## G_Sup (Nov 12, 2006)

I have the exact same bike, you'll love it.


----------

